# i need to rehome my dog



## kirstyak (May 22, 2013)

hi i have a beautiful collie x spaniel i need rehoming asap. i am 6 months pregnant and waiting eviction. my dog is called sky she is 10 months old so placid and great with children. sky does unfortunatly come with a few negatives she is deaf and has an attachment to humans, needs re training like toileting and on the lead, needs to be with someone most of the time. please dont let the bad things put you off as she is loving and gentle and would suit possibly an older couple that dont work.


----------



## kirstyak (May 22, 2013)

can anyone help please? im finding life extremely difficult right now and need her to go to a loving family x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you contacted Kelly Joy at Animal Lifeline?

ETA: You haven't said where you are?


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

What rescues/organisations have you already contacted, and what have they said?


----------



## kirstyak (May 22, 2013)

hi sorry i am in weymouth dorset. i have tried a majority and they all say i can go on a waiting list x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Google Animal Lifeline. Kelly Joy is on the forum but you need to make 25 posts before you can send a private message.


----------



## kirstyak (May 22, 2013)

thankyou very much


----------



## kirstyak (May 22, 2013)

animal lifeline just rang me and i must say what a disgusting lady! started shouting at me for having a medical problem that has just developed, i love my dog but when you cant breathe what are you supposed to do?


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

You don't mention being able to breathe at the start of this thread........

What you mention is that you are 6 months pregnant & being evicted!!!!


----------



## kirstyak (May 22, 2013)

i didnt want to go into medical details but i did to the lady on the phone all everyone needed to no is that my dog needs rehoming. i wouldnt have just given her away to just anyone as i do care alot!!!!


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you tried the collie rescues?

Wiccaweys, bordercollie trust gb, border collie spot?


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

If she is deaf... you could try these people too

Home - The Deaf Dog Network

Can I just point out too, that eviction doesnt necessarily mean that the OP is behind in mtg/rent. It could just as easily be a no-fault eviction because the LL wants his property back to sell on... Social housing is not available until court case for eviction involved, and not everyone can afford the double rent and deposit (rent for current house and new).

OP do your local council offer a deposit guarentee scheme? - this may help you find a place that you, your baby and your pooch can go.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Have you just rescued her yourself or had her from a puppy. Why does she need toilet training and walking on a lead training. 

Surely if you are pregnant and get evicted the council will find you somewhere else to live. :thumbup1:


----------



## kirstyak (May 22, 2013)

yes had her from a puppy and she was trained put alot of time into her she came into season so thats why she went backwards. im re training her again. shes deaf so took alot of training. someone is always here and she is very well loved. i want the best for her thats why i came on here and asked mainly advice. i cant believe some of the negative replies, im not a bad person, had dogs all my life. i wouldnt have just let her go to anyone. 2 days ago i did a home check and asked alot of questions to a couple, who they decided they couldnt have her. how do i delete my post as its all just upsetting me now. i never wanted to part with her at all just things have gone paired shaped and i want her to be with someone that she reaps all benefits its me that will be left heart broken.


----------



## kirstyak (May 22, 2013)

thank you to some people for the advice


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I think people find it difficult when people want to rehome a dog. 

It is such a shame that people don't think long term when getting a dog. I took Tilly on with the mind that other than my death i would have Tilly until the day she dies. Obviously certain things can happen to change this but she is my responsibility and I will do my utmost to keep her and give her the best forever. 

Some people think, I will get a puppy, look how cuddly and fluffy it is. Then within months its a pain in the backside because its not been trained and they want to get rid of it. Or others think it will be too much trouble when the baby comes. Im not saying that that is what you are doing but Its a very imotive subject on here. 

On here you posted that you needed to get rid of it because you were pregnant and being evicted but you never mentioned illness. So people have responded to the post you made. 

I hope you find a good home


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Kirsty if you want a thread removing you need to contact admin or a moderator. In the meantime please dont leave, many of us will be wondering what became of you and your pooch, and many of us would like to be able to offer help and support in finding the forever home you need.

Sometimes because we are all such animal lovers we forget how life can sometimes throw people to their knees. I couldnt imagine having to rehome Lady, and fingers crossed I will never ever be in the position where I have to think about it... however I do understand that there really are some genuine cases out there. Unfortunatly, pregnancy is one of those often abused excuses, however homelessness pregnancy combined with a very special needs dog must be a nightmare and I can understand your need. 

Have you considered a foster home for her - until you are back on your feet?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you tried Pound Puppies in Poole Dorset? They rescue dogs from all over. If you look on their Facebook page their phone number is on there.


----------



## kirstyak (May 22, 2013)

me being evicted was good enough reason to post her on here as all i want is the best for her. I didnt want to put me getting ill on here as i was really wanted advice. every home i called i have explained the situation and they have been wonderful and extremely understanding. i have never been one to just get a dog because they are cute. i have always been bought up with dogs and my last one died when she was 12 of cancer and i got sky when i thought the time was right as my son is now 8. i was told i would never have anymore but it just happened. Im not trying to rehome her because shes an inconvienience im trying to rehome her so she is settled incase anything does happen like not being able to find another place and it is very hard for me to breathe at night. thankyou to the people that understand how hard this is for me and to the people that dont i'm glad everything is going well for you in your life and you dont have to part with your pets you are extremely lucky!!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Good luck with everything. Have you tried asking at your local vets if they know anyone in the area that is looking for a dog. Sometimes its word of mouth rather than advetising. As was mentioned earlier try the collie rescue.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

kirstyak said:


> yes had her from a puppy and she was trained put alot of time into her she came into season so thats why she went backwards. im re training her again. shes deaf so took alot of training. someone is always here and she is very well loved. i want the best for her thats why i came on here and asked mainly advice. i cant believe some of the negative replies, im not a bad person, had dogs all my life. i wouldnt have just let her go to anyone. 2 days ago i did a home check and asked alot of questions to a couple, who they decided they couldnt have her. how do i delete my post as its all just upsetting me now. i never wanted to part with her at all just things have gone paired shaped and i want her to be with someone that she reaps all benefits its me that will be left heart broken.


If you don't really want to get rid of her have you considered trying to get someone to foster her?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

DT said:


> If you don't really want to get rid of her have you considered trying to get someone to foster her?


I wish people wouldn't say get rid of, that is what you do with unwanted rubbish, sounds like this lady is trying to rehome. I know it is only a term of phrase but those words mean two different things. Yes fostering is a good idea.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

How are you getting on with the rescues so far? Any joy in finding a placement?


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

ooh and did I read you were from dorset?

Rent Deposit Schemes - dorsetforyou.com This is a link about the deposit guarentee schemes run in dorset. It may be a way to help you find a rental house which will take you and pooch if you cant afford the deposit/rent in advance. You could also consider a dog walker - a couple of times a week or even daily for less cost than a packet of cigarettes per day.

Hope that helps x


----------



## kirstyak (May 22, 2013)

hey guys no luck as of yet but doing super with toileting thanks for the support. i havent had her near me at night as my partner has been sleeping sownstairs with her at night bless him so have been able to breathe. thank you JAChuahua for your support and kindness xx


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

so sorry for your predicament think it was a little unfair for the woman to shout at you but you also have to understand that rescues are dealing with thousands of animals that have to be rehomed but shouting at you isnt going to help you or yoyr lovely dog.
You should be commended for coming to this forum to rehome your dog as an uncaring person would have just dumped her st a stray piund.
Please dont advertise her on internet or shop windows cheap ir free to good home as lots of these animals end up as bait for fighting dogs there are a lot of sick evil people in this world.
Keep trying the rescues and if all else fails contact rspca.
Have u spoken to your vet sometimes they are aware of people that are loijung for a new per abd organisations that help dogs with special needs.
I di hope that u find a solution soon.xxxx


----------



## kirstyak (May 22, 2013)

hey everyone wow thanks for even more support its so refreshing for some positive comments. will try vets tomorrow. god everyday it breaks my heart knowing i have to get her rehomed. its never happened to me before out of all the dogs i have had. afew people (lovely familys) have been interested in her until all her negatives have been mentioned but i need to be truthful as all i want is the best for her and even though right now things are hard until she gets the right family i cant let her go. she has so many positives but for some people its hard to get past the negatives xx


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anyone suggested you contact the Dogs Trust?

Dogs Trust - Search Centres

Ilfracombe Centre

Hazeldene
West Down
Ilfracombe
North Devon
EX34 8NU

Tel: 01271 812 709

Salisbury Centre

45 Amesbury Road
Newton Tony
Wiltshire
SP4 0HW

Tel: 01980 629634

Shoreham Centre

Brighton Road
Shoreham by Sea
West Sussex
BN43 5LT

Tel: 01273 452576


----------

